# Recharge batterie



## bob1404 (21 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Souvent en déplacement, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de recharger l'ipad sur l'allume cigare du véhicule ?

Merci


----------



## saladisiac (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

L'iPad est doté du même adaptateur USB que l'iPod ou l'iPhone donc il existe pléthore d'adaptateurs allume cigare pour la recharge. En voici 2 :

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H0954VC/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0MQ&mco=MTc5ODIyODk

http://www.amazon.fr/Dr-Bott-chargeur-Allume-cigare-iPhone/dp/B0039Z5PB2

Le second étant doté d'une prise USB il est compatible avec n'importe quel appareil auto-alimenté par USB.

Bonne route


----------



## arbaot (22 Décembre 2010)

adaptateur 5v /2amp en sortie


----------

